# PCI-Grafikkarte GeForce Fx5200 stürzt unter WIndows XP ab.



## eixe (1. November 2003)

Ich habe die PCI-Grafikkarte GeForce Fx5200 unter Windows XP installiert. Sobald ich aber ein Spiel zu starten versuche, stürzt es ab. Ich kann auch kein "Write Combing" aktivieren, da der PC sonst abstürzt. Weiß jemand, woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Gudy (2. November 2003)

lad dir mal den neusten treiber runter!

Und auf welchem board haste denn die Probleme?


----------

